# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  Windows 7 में आने वाली समसयाओं का समाधान और तकनिकी जानकारी......  आपके लिए आपके द्वारा....

## indoree

मित्रों स्वागत है इस सूत्र पर सभी AVF सदस्यों का यहाँ पर आप अपनी Windows 7 से सम्भंदित समस्या रख सकते है और कोई भी उसका समाधान बता सकता है मित्रों मैंने देखा है की अभी भी काफी लोगो को Windows 7 की जानकारी नही है और उन्हें यहाँ पर काफी जानकारी और ज्ञान मिल सकता है तो मिरो सहयोग देना शुरू करे .....राज

----------


## indoree

*What is svchost.exe And Why Is It Running?*
You are no doubt reading this article because you are wondering why on earth there are nearly a dozen processes running with the name svchost.exe. You can’t kill them, and you don’t remember starting them… so what are they?

----------


## indoree

*So What Is It?*
According to Microsoft: “svchost.exe is a generic host process name for services that run from dynamic-link libraries”. Could we have that in english please?
Some time ago, Microsoft started moving all of the functionality from internal Windows services into .dll files instead of .exe files. From a programming perspective this makes more sense for reusability… but the problem is that you can’t launch a .dll file directly from Windows, it has to be loaded up from a running executable (.exe). Thus the svchost.exe process was born.

----------


## navinavin

why sometimes Explorer.exe is stop responding in windows 7 home premium and how to fix it........

----------


## sarmila

meri window 7 home basic me need for speed chalte hi window band ho jati hai pls solution batye .

----------


## navinavin

> meri window 7 home basic me need for speed chalte hi window band ho jati hai pls solution batye .


aapke system ka configuration bataiye or aap need for speed ka kon sa version use kar rahi hai.....

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

विन्डो सेवेन में टैली ७.२   कैसे चलायें डियर ?

----------


## nirsha

> *So What Is It?*
> According to Microsoft: “svchost.exe is a generic host process name for services that run from dynamic-link libraries”. Could we have that in english please?
> Some time ago, Microsoft started moving all of the functionality from internal Windows services into .dll files instead of .exe files. From a programming perspective this makes more sense for reusability… but the problem is that you can’t launch a .dll file directly from Windows, it has to be loaded up from a running executable (.exe). Thus the svchost.exe process was born.


मित्र क्या यहाँ पर अँग्रेजी में  प्रश्न /उत्तर होंगे

----------


## navinavin

> मित्र क्या यहाँ पर अँग्रेजी में  प्रश्न /उत्तर होंगे


nahi hindi me bhi ho sakte hai....

----------


## navinavin

> विन्डो सेवेन में टैली ७.२   कैसे चलायें डियर ?


Compatablity mode me chalaa ke dekhe.....

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> Compatablity mode me chalaa ke dekhe.....


नही चला !!.....................

----------


## The Master

कृपया सभी मित्र ध्यान दे फोरम पर हिन्दी मे ही प्रविष्टि करे अन्यथा नियमानुसार पोस्ट हटा दी जाएगी ............ धन्यवाद |

----------


## indoree

> कृपया सभी मित्र ध्यान दे फोरम पर हिन्दी मे ही प्रविष्टि करे अन्यथा नियमानुसार पोस्ट हटा दी जाएगी ............ धन्यवाद |


मित्रों आप अपना प्रश्न हिंदी में रखे और और आपकी प्रॉब्लम जो आपको कंप्यूटर में रही है उसे आप इंग्लिश में टाइप करके बता सकते है और ये भी बात सत्य है की कभी कभी हिंदी में लिखने पर अर्थ का अनर्थ हो जाता है तो आप हिंदी और इंग्लिश दोनों का प्रोयग करे और एक बात बताना चाहता हो की जब भी आप आपकी कोई भी समस्या बताये तो आपके Computer Configuration जरुर बताये जैसे मुख्या चीज है  *Ram और Vga Card* क्योकि यही दोनों Windows 7 में मुख्या तोर पर काम में ली जाती है ......... राज

----------


## fauji bhai

*मेरे पीसी में पहले windows xp था. तब ग्रांड थीफ ओटो वाइस सिटी अच चलता था. पर अब, windows 7 64 bit में बहोत खराब चलता है, धीरे धीरे चलता है, कृपया कोई उपाए बताएं.*

----------


## indoree

सभी मित्रों को बताना चाहूँगा की अगर आप Windows 7 use करना चाहते है तो एक बात का ध्यान रखे की आपके सिस्टम कंप्यूटर का configuration कम से कम निम्नलिखित होना चाहिए ::::

*For windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit* 

Processor > 2 Ghz से जयादा 
Ram        > 1 Gb  से जयादा 
Hard Disk >  80 Gb  
LCD Monitor 

अगर उपर दिए गए configuration से कम हो तो मित्रों Windows 7 का मोह छोड देना ही बेहतर है और Windows Xp ही बेहतर है...... राज

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मोनिटर एल सी डी ही क्यूँ ?

----------


## nirsha

> मित्रों आप अपना प्रश्न हिंदी में रखे और और आपकी प्रॉब्लम जो आपको कंप्यूटर में रही है उसे आप इंग्लिश में टाइप करके बता सकते है और ये भी बात सत्य है की कभी कभी हिंदी में लिखने पर अर्थ का अनर्थ हो जाता है तो आप हिंदी और इंग्लिश दोनों का प्रोयग करे और एक बात बताना चाहता हो की जब भी आप आपकी कोई भी समस्या बताये तो आपके Computer Configuration जरुर बताये जैसे मुख्या चीज है  *Ram और Vga Card* क्योकि यही दोनों Windows 7 में मुख्या तोर पर काम में ली जाती है ......... राज


आप सही कह रहे हैं मित्र  प्रश्न हिन्दी में ही हों, कुछ शब्दों  को अंग्रेजी में लिखा जा सकता है जिससे अर्थ का अनर्थ न हो जाए

----------


## navinavin

> *मेरे पीसी में पहले windows xp था. तब ग्रांड थीफ ओटो वाइस सिटी अच चलता था. पर अब, windows 7 64 bit में बहोत खराब चलता है, धीरे धीरे चलता है, कृपया कोई उपाए बताएं.*


windows 7 32 bit par hi acche se work karega ye game kyoki ye 64 bit ke liye nahi banaa hai...

----------


## navinavin

> मोनिटर एल सी डी ही क्यूँ ?


CRT moniter bhi chalega or aapko moniter batane ki jarurat nahi hai bas RAM, HDD, or GPU or PROCESSOR bataye....

----------


## navinavin

> नही चला !!.....................


kya aapka version windows XP par kaam kar rahaa hai....

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> kya aapka version windows XP par kaam kar rahaa hai....


हाँ जी कर रहा है एक्स पी में

----------


## fauji bhai

> windows 7 32 bit par hi acche se work karega ye game kyoki ye 64 bit ke liye nahi banaa hai...


*नविन जी, आपके केहने का मतलब है वाईस सिटी गेम विंडोस 7 ६४ बिट के लिए नहीं बना? *

----------


## sonu367

अरे भाई हिंदी का उपयोग करे 
ये भारत में ज्यादा लोगो को समझ में आता है

----------


## Saroz

*मेरे सोनी वायो में विन्दोव्स ७ है...
पहले मै लैपटॉप में दिए गए...माऊस पॉइंटर के साथ स्क्रोल भी कर लेता था... मगर कुछ सेट्टिंग में गडबडी के कारण मै अब स्क्रोल नहीं हो पा रहा है... पेज को ऊपर निचे करने के लिए..पड़े अप और डाउन बटन का उपयोग करना पड़ रहा है... स्क्रोल्लिंग का काम external माऊस इस्तेमाल करने पर स्क्रोल बटन से हो रहा है...
कृपया समाधान बताये...*

----------


## navinavin

> *नविन जी, आपके केहने का मतलब है वाईस सिटी गेम विंडोस 7 ६४ बिट के लिए नहीं बना? *


ha grand theft auto vice city 64 bit pe kaam nahi karta hai or yadi chalane ki koshish karo to slow chaltaa hai aap gta san Anderson khel sakte ho 64 bit par....

----------


## navinavin

> *मेरे सोनी वायो में विन्दोव्स ७ है...
> पहले मै लैपटॉप में दिए गए...माऊस पॉइंटर के साथ स्क्रोल भी कर लेता था... मगर कुछ सेट्टिंग में गडबडी के कारण मै अब स्क्रोल नहीं हो पा रहा है... पेज को ऊपर निचे करने के लिए..पड़े अप और डाउन बटन का उपयोग करना पड़ रहा है... स्क्रोल्लिंग का काम external माऊस इस्तेमाल करने पर स्क्रोल बटन से हो रहा है...
> कृपया समाधान बताये...*


*सरिज जी आपको आपके सिस्टम के TOUCHPAD के ड्राईवर इंस्टाल करना होगा . उसके बाद आप स्क्रोल करसकती है touchpad se.........​*

----------


## navinavin

> *मेरे सोनी वायो में विन्दोव्स ७ है...
> पहले मै लैपटॉप में दिए गए...माऊस पॉइंटर के साथ स्क्रोल भी कर लेता था... मगर कुछ सेट्टिंग में गडबडी के कारण मै अब स्क्रोल नहीं हो पा रहा है... पेज को ऊपर निचे करने के लिए..पड़े अप और डाउन बटन का उपयोग करना पड़ रहा है... स्क्रोल्लिंग का काम external माऊस इस्तेमाल करने पर स्क्रोल बटन से हो रहा है...
> कृपया समाधान बताये...*


aapko aapke laptopki touchpad ke driver install karne hoge fir aap scroll kar sakte hai....

----------


## navinavin

> हाँ जी कर रहा है एक्स पी में


tab to aapko koi esa version use karna padega jo windows 7 ko support karta ho 
is bimari ka ab koi ilaj nahi hai....

----------


## fauji bhai

> ha grand theft auto vice city 64 bit pe kaam nahi karta hai or yadi chalane ki koshish karo to slow chaltaa hai aap gta san Anderson khel sakte ho 64 bit par....


_शुक्रिया नवीनजी इस जानकारी के लिए. धन्यवाद._

----------


## indoree

*All world TV Channel Free Free Free Freeeeeee*
*DishNetPc TV Player V1.1 Full*  Free Free Free Freee

JOIN OVER 1,000,000 VIEWERS WATCHING LIVE SATELLITE TV ON PC!
Live TV on PC Software for Windows
 1. What if You NEVER had to Pay for Satellite TV or Cable Ever Again? 
 2. Sick and Tired of Family or Friends Taking Over the Big Screen TV? 
 3. Bored with Your TV Software? Ready to Watch Real TV on Your PC? 
OVER 10,000 Premium TV on PC Channels, Radio Stations, and Prime-Time Videos On Demand! CHOOSE FROM YOUR FAVORITE TV CHANNELS!     
PLUS CHANNELS FROM FOX, BBC, SKY, CBC, TVA, AND MORE!
 WATCH LIVE SPORTS ON PC! VINTAGE SPORTS! HUGE SPORTS VARIETY!!

*Download link* 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3f72mdm9aneujkw

----------


## fauji bhai

> ha grand theft auto vice city 64 bit pe kaam nahi karta hai or yadi chalane ki koshish karo to slow chaltaa hai aap gta san Anderson khel sakte ho 64 bit par....


*गजब हो गया, नविन जी, आपने कहा था, 64 bit पर सेन अन्द्रेसन चलेगा पर नाही वाईस सिटी 32 bit पे चला नाही, सेन अन्द्रेसन 64 bit पे चला, अब तो हमने इन दोनों गेम को खेलने की तम्मना ही छोड़ दी है, कोई बात नहीं फिरभी जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया.*

----------


## rajkanwar

bhai dish net pc tv player nahi chal raha

----------


## navinavin

> *गजब हो गया, नविन जी, आपने कहा था, 64 bit पर सेन अन्द्रेसन चलेगा पर नाही वाईस सिटी 32 bit पे चला नाही, सेन अन्द्रेसन 64 bit पे चला, अब तो हमने इन दोनों गेम को खेलने की तम्मना ही छोड़ दी है, कोई बात नहीं फिरभी जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया.*


aapne jarur internet se pirated version download kiya hoga par aapne dhyan nahi diya hoga ki aap 64 bit ke liye kar rahe hai ya 32 bit ke liye...
isliye 1 bar chack kare ki aapke game ke liye system requirement kya hai or aapke system me kon sa operating system dala hai 32 bit ya 64 bit...
aal the best...

----------


## navinavin

kripya sutra ko aage badate rahiye............................................  .aapni apni problem share kariye.................

----------


## fauji bhai

> aapne jarur internet se pirated version download kiya hoga par aapne dhyan nahi diya hoga ki aap 64 bit ke liye kar rahe hai ya 32 bit ke liye...
> isliye 1 bar chack kare ki aapke game ke liye system requirement kya hai or aapke system me kon sa operating system dala hai 32 bit ya 64 bit...
> aal the best...


*मित्र मैंने कुछ भी नेट से डाऊनलोड नहीं किया है, मै विंडोस 7 64 bit और 32 bit की सी.डी खरीद के लाया हूँ, और वाईस सिटी और सेन एन्ड्रेसन की सीडी भी खरीद के ही लाया हूँ. हमारे पीसी में 64 MB ग्राफिक कार्ड की जरुरत है जो 2250 रुपये में मिलता है, अब मै वो ही लगवा रहा हूँ. धन्यवाद आपके सहयोग के लिए.*

----------


## indoree

आपके सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद.   ..... जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया....

----------


## navinavin

> *मित्र मैंने कुछ भी नेट से डाऊनलोड नहीं किया है, मै विंडोस 7 64 bit और 32 bit की सी.डी खरीद के लाया हूँ, और वाईस सिटी और सेन एन्ड्रेसन की सीडी भी खरीद के ही लाया हूँ. हमारे पीसी में 64 MB ग्राफिक कार्ड की जरुरत है जो 2250 रुपये में मिलता है, अब मै वो ही लगवा रहा हूँ. धन्यवाद आपके सहयोग के लिए.*


matlab isse pahle apke pc me 64 mb graphics card nahi thi agar nahi thi tab to ye games chalne ka sawaal hi nahi hota mitra kyoki in dono games ke liye 64 mb graphics card minimunm required hai...

----------


## navinavin

sutra ko aage badaye anyatha ye mar jayega

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो मै मेरे सिस्टम मे वीकली बैकअप का शेडयूल है ! बताये की मै अपने ओल्ड बैकअप को डिलीट कैसे करू

----------


## gogoji

hey friends mere pass windows 7 ultimate hai 
ab huaa yu ki kisi dost ne mere laptop ka login password change kar diya hai
to ise ab me kaise recover kar sakta hu?

----------


## indoree

> hey friends mere pass windows 7 ultimate hai 
> ab huaa yu ki kisi dost ne mere laptop ka login password change kar diya hai
> to ise ab me kaise recover kar sakta hu?


सॉफ्टवेर ओं डिमांड में किसी पेज पैर* विन्दोव्स पासवर्ड रेकोवेरी सॉफ्टवेर* है पन्ने पलट के देख  मिल जायेगा .......

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्रो मै मेरे सिस्टम मे वीकली बैकअप का शेडयूल है ! बताये की मै अपने ओल्ड बैकअप को डिलीट कैसे करू




भाआआआआआआआआआआआई ..............कोई है क्या

----------


## indoree

> भाआआआआआआआआआआआई ..............कोई है क्या


भाई सवाल जवाब में भी डाल दो उत्तर नहीं मिला हो तो  *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मेरे नोट बूक के विंडो 7 मैं माउस ओर की -बोर्ड कभी काम करता है कभी नहीं करता ,,फॉर्मेट भी मरवा के देख लिया हूँ ,,माउस भी चेंज कर लिया है ,,फिर भी ये समस्या है ।

----------


## navinavin

> मेरे नोट बूक के विंडो 7 मैं माउस ओर की -बोर्ड कभी काम करता है कभी नहीं करता ,,फॉर्मेट भी मरवा के देख लिया हूँ ,,माउस भी चेंज कर लिया है ,,फिर भी ये समस्या है ।


आपकी usb port का input voltage कम है इसलिए ये समस्या है आप इसे कीबोर्ड और माउस यूज करे जो लो वोल्टेज पर काम करते हो....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपकी usb port का input voltage कम है इसलिए ये समस्या है आप इसे कीबोर्ड और माउस यूज करे जो लो वोल्टेज पर काम करते हो....


उदाहरण के साथ बताये मित्र

----------

